# Gallery of my bodybuilding related art / work



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all, just thought some of you might like to see a gallery of some of my bb related art work over the last few months. Sorry if some of the pics are a bit big!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Interested in feedback, which ones do you like the most? Or hate?! Cheers!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love them all mate as I've already mentioned on FB, very very impressive stuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the BIG cartoon size ones. what do u use to create that kind of art?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rack - was tempted to put your t-shirt on here 

Cheers Stan! www.pixologic.com - a program called Zbrush (and photoshop).


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Very good, i like the lizard one the best

You should do one for jw007 :laugh:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the work,

fav is the fist set after the lizard, almost like a grey clay look.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Syko, just for you then...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

CJones said:


> Love the work,
> 
> fav is the fist set after the lizard, almost like a grey clay look.


Thanks mate, that's one of my personal faves too. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Suprised theres no incredible hulk ones, that would be good to see.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

top stuff mate. i like the black and white maxxmuscle one looks hard :thumb:


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Did it take you long to learn zBrush?

It has been a personal interest of mine for a while to get into some 3D Modelling etc.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

impressive work D - my fave is the black and white captain MD advert. Is it a chrome finish?


----------



## dovester (Jan 5, 2011)

awesome pics ............. great imagination


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I quite like the dude with the beard!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I quite like the dude with the beard!


REALLY?!?!?! I think he is awful.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Great work mate, outstanding actually.

I love it all, diff shapes and sizes. The raptor reminds me of Turok haha  love it


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Fantastic mate,keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant fault any of them mate, l really cant...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> REALLY?!?!?! I think he is awful.


Good job it's my boat he's floating then ;0)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I like the unleash the beast one, with the gorilla face


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Good job it's my boat he's floating then ;0)


Indeed  I already knew that


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> impressive work D - my fave is the black and white captain MD advert. Is it a chrome finish?


Yep! And a thick outline added over the top! I love it too!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I cant fault any of them mate, l really cant...


Seriously!? Thanks so much!! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> I like the unleash the beast one, with the gorilla face


Me too mate


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers Nina!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff mate you certainly have a great tallent


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Cheers Nina!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Scott!

Ninja... what do you think of this one?










I like this one a lot:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PS Right click them and 'View image' for full size.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work...I like this one...


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Thanks Scott!
> 
> Ninja... what do you think of this one?
> 
> ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Great work...I like this one...


Thanks cellarratt, that was a fun quick one for Zack - not He-man but Ze-man lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ninja said:


> That's cool, does look flipping mean in that colour. :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

quality stuff there matey, impressed!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Simply Amazing you are very talented, I wish I could draw a line !


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks both, really appreciate it and glad you like it all!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cough...moving images please...... cough


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hehe your wish is my command 

http://www.facebook.com/daz.marshall?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=497314147148

http://www.facebook.com/daz.marshall?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=473671642148

http://www.facebook.com/daz.marshall?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=484442337148

http://www.facebook.com/daz.marshall?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=496504037148

http://www.facebook.com/daz.marshall?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=454596382148

Ack they aren't embedding, try youtube ones instead...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

New poster (mainly as his sihlouette is just crazy!):


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

You are really good Photoshopper...you can get proffesional!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate! I am (amazingly). I've got adverts done by me in the Beef and will have banners done by me at the British Grand Prix *boggle!*


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

awesome work mate ...it really makes a difference when a guy who trains produces muscle art work .... i used to be a big fan of Boris Vallejo and Julie Bell who did a lot of artwork for the Marvel Comic characters , the stuff you have produced is awesome


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Really appreciate that mate! Thanks  Got a looooong way before I could even begin to compare myself to those two absolute masters though :thumb: .


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

So good...

http://www.imaginistix.com/artworkdetails.cfm?Id=61


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

although your work is obviously in a different style i would say its comparable in quality


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Missed your post Shaun but thanks very much indeed!! I am very humbled that you think so.


----------

